# I think I inhaled lye, Should I see a doctor? Help!



## Lauren27 (Feb 8, 2015)

I made my third batch of soap yesterday, so I am new to this. I mixed the lye and water outside. I do not remember the fumes coming into my direction, In fact my body was turned as I mixed. I did not experience eye burning, throat burning, or smelled fumes. A few hours after soap making I started to realize that my breathing was off, and I was coughing. Im definitely experiencing something respiratory related. I am a runner and I  scared that I have done permanent damage and I am scared. I take my health serious, and my lungs feel awful. Also, I am not sick, this has to be from the fumes. Should I see a doctor right away and they can check on my lungs? Also, I felt a little odd for the rest of the day, a slight headache I guess.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 8, 2015)

As I wrote in the other thread in which you explained your troubles:

Why does it have to be the lye? If you read the whole thread, you will see that lye causes an immediate reaction. Other things from soaping can cause irritation that may be delayed -- the fragrance, some additives (milk comes to mind), and just the odor created by the soap itself. If this is your first batch of soap, you may want to re-think making soap. If this is not your first batch, then try to analyze what's different about this batch compared with the others you've made. Maybe there's a clue.

I don't think anyone can advise whether you should see a doctor or not. If you are experiencing symptoms severe enough to make you anxious, then I'd suggest you go if for no other reason than to reassure yourself.


----------



## Lauren27 (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for replying back. I did read that the EO's might cause coughing. I agree though, I do not believe it was the lye since I did not have an immediate reaction. I used 2 ounces of orange EO, perhaps that may have been it. Either way, I am going to see a doctor. I love soap making but it's not worth acute health problems, bummer.


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 8, 2015)

My worse reaction was to lemongrass EO, it caused coughing, dizziness and a severe headache. I'll still use it but I'm waiting until summer so I can make that soap outside, it doesn't bother me once the soap has set for a few hours.


----------



## Dorymae (Feb 8, 2015)

I know people hate to hear this because it sounds dismissive, but I'm going to say it anyway. I really believe that if you do not have any burning sensation of mucus membranes then the problem is mostly psychosomatic. 

I'm not dismissing the problem. I think many people are taught, no not taught, they have it drilled into them, how dangerous lye is, how it will burn them with 3rd degree chemical burns if they even get a drop on their skin. Then they go to make soap. Again they are warned to wear full length garments, eye protection and heavy gloves. They are told to mix outside or in full ventilation because of the fumes that omit from this vile mixture. 

Is it any wonder at all that if someone feels the least bit ill they think it must be the lye?

I'm not discounting the danger of lye. However I can tell you I have spilled lye water on my arm. I did not panic, my arm did not fall off, I rinsed my arm under cold running water wondering when it was going to start burning a hole through my skin. It never did. I rinsed my arm within maybe 20 second of getting splashed. The worst thing that happened was it was a slight pink spot, and it itched a bit. 

This doesn't mean it isn't dangerous, and it doesn't mean it can't hurt you. Also you should always use gloves and eye protection, but lye is like any other dangerous substance. You need to respect it and be aware of everything you are doing when you use it.

I believe people are sometimes taught to be so afraid of lye that they are sure it will do them harm even when used responsibly.


----------



## Lauren27 (Feb 9, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> My worse reaction was to lemongrass EO, it caused coughing, dizziness and a severe headache. I'll still use it but I'm waiting until summer so I can make that soap outside, it doesn't bother me once the soap has set for a few hours.



Obsidian, that is really interesting. I guess I am starting to lean towards the essential oils, again, little chance  I inhaled the fumes of the lye. I need to buy a respirator for this! Soaping is extreme! 

I guess I was curious if anyone else experienced what I did. I also noticed that I had a slight rapid heart beat too. I just didn't feel right for the rest of the day.


----------



## Lauren27 (Feb 9, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> I know people hate to hear this because it sounds dismissive, but I'm going to say it anyway. I really believe that if you do not have any burning sensation of mucus membranes then the problem is mostly psychosomatic.
> 
> I'm not dismissing the problem. I think many people are taught, no not taught, they have it drilled into them, how dangerous lye is, how it will burn them with 3rd degree chemical burns if they even get a drop on their skin. Then they go to make soap. Again they are warned to wear full length garments, eye protection and heavy gloves. They are told to mix outside or in full ventilation because of the fumes that omit from this vile mixture.
> 
> ...



Dorymae, I do not know enough about lye to have the same conclusion, however I agree with you that it could be blown out of proportion, could have to do with all the warnings or from watching _Fight Club_, anyone remember the soap making part? 

Anyway, what I experienced was definitely not psychosomatic, I do no wheeze or have any respiratory concerns at all.  Again, I will wear a respirator from now on, and see if it helps. I didn't experience this on my last batch, which required a lot less EO. So, maybe standing over 2oz of orange EO was enough to cause respiratory issues? I am not sure.


----------



## Dorymae (Feb 9, 2015)

You might want to see an allergist, especially with rapid heartbeat and troubles with breathing. If you take some of the eo with you they can test you for that allergy in a safe environment. It could be that there is a whole family of eo's you need to avoid.

Edited to add that allergies can be life threatening - don't take the chance. A mild allergy can get worse at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Lauren27 (Feb 9, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> You might want to see an allergist, especially with rapid heartbeat and troubles with breathing. If you take some of the eo with you they can test you for that allergy in a safe environment. It could be that there is a whole family of eo's you need to avoid.
> 
> Edited to add that allergies can be life threatening - don't take the chance. A mild allergy can get worse at the drop of a hat.



Excellent advice, thank you dorymae!


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 9, 2015)

I am happy you are going to see the doctor. I am sure you are ok but good to check.

I actually can say I have freaked out a few times. Especially in the beginning, but even now after soaping a year sometimes I still freak myself out. I contribute it to exactly what dorymae wrote. I expected to have reaction, so I created it. I am prone to anxiety anyway so I know it's often my own doing.

That being said, it is good to take precautions and be careful. I never soap without a respirator, safety glasses, long sleeves and gloves. Leaves me less to worry might have gone wrong.


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 9, 2015)

Lauren27 said:


> I guess I was curious if anyone else experienced what I did. I also noticed that I had a slight rapid heart beat too. I just didn't feel right for the rest of the day.



When I start to have anxiety over stuff while soaping (lye fumes and exposure) I do feel like this. For me it was just my anxious self but I agree good to get checked out just in case.


----------



## biarine (Feb 9, 2015)

You must see a doctor but I don't think you have Anaphylaxis. Maybe you just have trouble with essential oil some people do have headache when they smell the essential oil or maybe you keep thinking that you inhale the lye fume that make you panic. I inhale a lye fume once but not really bad, it just like when you inhale the fume from the car.


----------



## pamielynn (Feb 9, 2015)

I agree it might be an allergy - the rapid heartbeat is a definite indicator. Take that EO out of your lineup.


----------



## Susie (Feb 9, 2015)

Folks...rapid heart rates can happen for MANY reasons.  Please do not tell the OP it is for one reason or another.  Only a licensed MD can diagnose what the cause of this is.  Going to the doctor is the correct course of action.

However, it must be said that the vast majority of us do not find it necessary to wear respirators to make soap.  A well ventilated area, and not leaning over the bowl is all that is truly necessary to protect the respiratory system.  Safety goggles, gloves, and long sleeves are all the safety gear you really need.  If you are having a reaction to a particular ingredient, then you truly do need to take that ingredient to an allergy specialist, because there can be many, many cross reactions that need to be identified and avoided, just like Dorymae said.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 9, 2015)

I agree with the advice that you contact your doctor.  Also, what size batch did you make?  Did you use too much EO for that particular batch?   That could be one reason you had an adverse reaction.  I agree that it's probably not the lye though.  Once mixed with liquid the fumes disappear fairly quickly once mixed.  I would check with all additives you may have used for a possible allergy and remove them.  

I mix my lye by the stove fan or crack the window over the sink as I prefer to mix my lye in the sink.  I just turn my head and stir for a bit then walk away.


----------



## Dahila (Feb 9, 2015)

the first time I was making soap I freaked out to, high heartbeat,  difficulties breathing,  shaking hands and excetera; regular panic attack.  Maybe it is what happen to you too?  You seem to have some health anxiety,  Please, do not take it as an insult


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 9, 2015)

Just to clarify, when you talk about a respirator, you need something like this.... http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00009363G/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 (and I'm not sure that this particular one is effective against lye fumes), and not this..... http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002STR1I/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20  which is a particle mask, and good for working with things like micas, but will do nothing to protect against gases and fumes. People often make the mistake of thinking that a particle mask will protect against gasses, which it does not. Good luck to you!


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 9, 2015)

What Navigator said. And for overkill on this subject of choosing respirators: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=50259


----------



## Cactuslily (Feb 9, 2015)

Good safety procedures are always a good habit. That being said, I know a lot of experienced soapers don't always use all of the gear. Personally, I'd never go without goggles, but that's just me. I'm a new soaper. My husband, who is a pulmonologist took me to the hardware store to pick up some supplies. He I sister on the N95 respirator. A bit more costly, but if you are sensitive, it's worth it, and they are reusable. When in doubt, always seek professional assistance. That being said, I know after only 7 batches of soap, I'm still a bit nervous. Many things can trigger asthma or other allergic type reactions. Keep notes. Good habit anyway. Anything that minimizes anxiety for a new soaper is good, as it frees up more mental space for playing with your soap. Hope all is well with you, and you can continue making soap. Many things can cause issues. Not just the lye as stated before.


----------



## lillybella (Feb 9, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> I know people hate to hear this because it sounds dismissive, but I'm going to say it anyway. I really believe that if you do not have any burning sensation of mucus membranes then the problem is mostly psychosomatic.
> 
> I'm not dismissing the problem. I think many people are taught, no not taught, they have it drilled into them, how dangerous lye is, how it will burn them with 3rd degree chemical burns if they even get a drop on their skin. Then they go to make soap. Again they are warned to wear full length garments, eye protection and heavy gloves. They are told to mix outside or in full ventilation because of the fumes that omit from this vile mixture.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with this. I am like this. If I smell anything just because it is lye, I will panic! Just reading this makes me terrified & I start getting scared all over again after I have finally worked up enough courage to start doing CP. Thank you DoryMae. This helps put things in perspective for me.


----------



## lillybella (Feb 9, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> When I start to have anxiety over stuff while soaping (lye fumes and exposure) I do feel like this. For me it was just my anxious self but I agree good to get checked out just in case.



Thank you, Jules. This is what I was trying to say above. 

This is how I feel too, but you still do it!

That's the secret!


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 9, 2015)

I would go see a doctor. I wonder if perhaps some underlying condition got aggravated? I've inhaled lye fumes and I hacked and coughed them right back out! I would look at your FOs or EOs as a culprit. I know that if I spend too much time smelling my FOs, I will start to have itchy eyes, runny nose, etc.


----------



## FifthCap (Feb 9, 2015)

I actually read an article the other day about people who have terrible reactions to undiluted EOs.
Their symptoms sounded just like yours. 

Id just be careful and maybe wear a face mask and gloves the whole time you are soaping from here on out. 
I hope you are doing well now. 

It can be scary to go through symptoms like these, especially if you are alone.


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 9, 2015)

lillybella said:


> Thank you, Jules. This is what I was trying to say above.
> 
> This is how I feel too, but you still do it!
> 
> That's the secret!



Yup, I get paranoid easily which is why I am extra cautious. I fault myself for my irrational fears. Lol!

That being said, the more I understand about lye and how it works and what to be aware of the calmer I feel. Cause I have to soap. It's my therapy. So I just make sure I am extra careful for my own sanity.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 9, 2015)

You may want to try making an unscented soap to see if you are reacting to the fragrance.


----------

